

Ask HN: What are your favourite Management and Time Management techniques? - dredwerker

A while back I downloaded a pomodoro app and I have been trying to focus for the 25 mins and its really difficult in the world of emails&#x2F;hangouts&#x2F;facebook&#x2F;linkedin and the phone but I found it definitely interesting and I will keep trying. I was just wondering what other people used in this space.<p>If anybod has an good management frameworks I would like to see those too.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;en.wikipedia.org&#x2F;wiki&#x2F;Pomodoro_Technique
======
keyboard_jedi
Love the Pomodoro technique. I've found that keeping a list of distractions
that come up during each focus session helps me to stay on track and come back
to those at the break times.

